# RO filters



## Purple Platapus (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm interested in getting a RO/DI unit for some delicate species, but I'm having a hard time choosing a good filter. The information online is helpful but a bit overwhelming. I'd appreciate help picking a good RO unit for beginners, if such thing exists. Any advice for someone who wants to start using RO water?


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

There are many brands but with our quality water in Vancouver, a 2 stage should do the trick ( some go up to 5 or more stages with DI resin as well). Try J&L aquatics in Burnaby, which sell ones for saltwater people..cheapest 2 stage start at around $150.00. Alternatively, find ones on craigslist , etc.


----------



## WilliamBowman (Jan 14, 2020)

I was looking for a good RO/DI so I decided to get LiquaGen 5-Stage Reverse Osmosis and Deionization. This unit is super easy to set up. After testing with test strips the water registers 0's across the board for contaminates. Very happy, and the price was well below many other "name brands".


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Whichever unit you get, buy one like the liqagen. By that I mean that style, with the canisters. The filters, inside are changeable, 10" standard. You don't have to buy proprietary filters. 
As said, our water here in the lower mainland is very good. Last year, here in Surrey, in the spring, I was measuring about 15 PPM of dissolved particles. (TDS)
As well, when the blurb says 100 gal/day, this means in a 24 hr period. So invest in a small tank. Most co that sell filters also sell the tanks.


----------

